# Kranke WoWler und Spaß dabei



## azizi (30. Juli 2008)

Da mir grade ziemlcih langweilig ist hab ich mich gefragt ob es eigentlcih noch mehr so kranke gibt wie mich XD
ich hab mir vor ca 2 Monaten das Horde wappen als tattoo auf den rücken stechen lassen und find es einfach nur tierisch geil, war ne ganz spontane idee ( bisher bereu ichs auch nicht^^ und is auch nicht mein erstes tattoo)
also erzählt mal was ihr so "krankes" habt,ob nun das ork-kostüm im kleiderschrank oder ne nachtelfe im bett ich will alles wissen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und ja ich weiß dass es verrückt is, also bitte keine MIMIMIMIMI-du-bist-irre/süchtig-das-wirst-du-bereuen-posts DANKE

gruß Azizi


----------



## Scrätcher (30. Juli 2008)

Laß mich überlegen .......hm.......................................................................
............................................ nö eigentlich nicht!^^


----------



## Seratos (30. Juli 2008)

Mutig, würde sowas auch machen, wenn ich mich trauen würd  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*hust* Für die horde
aber wirklich verrücktes, hm, ne noch nicht, kann aber immer was passieren^^


----------



## Beloxy (30. Juli 2008)

.. wie wäre es mit nem Photo von dem Tattoo .. damit wir mal sehn wie verrückt man sein kann   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Grüsse


----------



## Isalia (30. Juli 2008)

Ich zähle mich auch eher zu den normalen Spielern...habe sowas auch nicht...es sei denn mein Hintergrundbild von WOW aufm Desktop zählt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## essey (30. Juli 2008)

ich habe nix freakiges zu Hause oder an mir ^^

So n Horde oder Alli-Wappen könnte mir aber auch durchaus gefallen. Ist ja nicht nur wegen wow, es hat halt style und ist auch mit der gesamten warcraft-story verbunden. Da finde ich n Tribal ohne jegliche Bedeutung viel schlimmer. Selbst wenn es wow nicht mehr geben wird, kann man sich zurückerinnern an eine tolle Zeit oder an die schöne Story von Warcraft.


----------



## Dimiteri (30. Juli 2008)

ne ich hab auch nichts das verrückteste is das mien rekord bei 36 stunde am stück spielen liegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eckhexaule (30. Juli 2008)

Bisher gingen solche Sachen noch an mir vorbei, aber wer weiss!
Meine Frau hat Ihr neue Katze nach ihrem Main genannt.
Naja


----------



## Gumml (30. Juli 2008)

Wenn ich jetzt Psychologie studieren würde... könnt ich dann geld mit euch verdienen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## azizi (30. Juli 2008)

@ essey :genau so seh ich das auch , und für alle die wow nicht kenen is es einfach nur n tribal ^^

ich post euch gern n foto allerdings geht das grade nicht weil ich auf arbeit sitze ich werd das dann aber spätestens am we nachholen, versprochen


----------



## CRUSH111 (30. Juli 2008)

Will das tatoo sehen wie groß ist das denn^^


----------



## BlizzLord (30. Juli 2008)

Horde Symbol würdi ch mir auch noch amchen sieht einfach geil aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## djvan (30. Juli 2008)

Hm....
deine idee finde ich gut.
Ich werde eine Nachtelfe auf der rechte A(_(_|e machen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zeige uns mal ein Foto.

mfg djvan


----------



## spectrumizer (30. Juli 2008)

Ich kenn 'n Mädel, die hat das Quake III-Logo als "Arschgeweih". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  -> Zockerweibchen


----------



## Bazdash (30. Juli 2008)

Ist es farbig oder schwarzes? Ich überlege mir auch ein Tattoo stechen zu lassen (nein nix-WOW-mässiges) aber nur in Schwarz, da mir die farbigen nicht soo gefallen


----------



## Seratos (30. Juli 2008)

azizi schrieb:


> ich post euch gern n foto allerdings geht das grade nicht weil ich auf arbeit sitze ich werd das dann aber spätestens am we nachholen, versprochen



Ok wir verlassen uns auf dich^^


----------



## Prudenceh (30. Juli 2008)

Also ich will mir dies Priester-Bild als Tattoo stechen lassen. Leider weiß ich noch keinen Platz dafür. Am besten wäre natürlich der Rücken, so über die Schulterblätter halt. Nur da ich auf dem linken Schulterblatt schon was habe, weiß ich noch keine andere Stelle.

Also wer ne Idee hat, wo dies Motiv noch cool rüberkommen würde, bitte Vorschläge her!

Ach, und wenn wer weißt, wie ich in Deutschland an der T-Shirt komme, auch melden ^^


----------



## Lillyan (30. Juli 2008)

Hm, ich hab von jemandem gesehen, daß er sich das tribal auf den arm hat tattoowieren lassen... sah schon schick aus ^^ Bin mal gespannt, wie es aus fem rücken wirkt.


----------



## René93 (30. Juli 2008)

also um ehrlich zu sein: nö ich hab nichts derartiges also wenn es dazu zählt dass ich um die 700 WoW TCs hab dann schon...
(TCs sind Traiding Cards)


----------



## Razyl (30. Juli 2008)

Hehe , ne hab nix davon.
Obwohl es so lustige Sachen gibt die man gern hätte xD


----------



## Hubautz (30. Juli 2008)

azizi schrieb:


> oder ne nachtelfe im bett ich will alles wissen



Ich bin ein Taure im Bett...


----------



## Megamage (30. Juli 2008)

Mein ganzes zimmer is voller WOW Poster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Megamage (30. Juli 2008)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Ich bin ein Taure im Bett...




HAHA! COOOOL!


----------



## azizi (30. Juli 2008)

das tatto is schwarz mit grau und weiß und nem roten leucht-rand außenrum oder glüh-rand oder so irgendwie ^^ leider muss ich das rot nochmal nachtechen lassen weils mir doch zu orange geworden ist aber das seht ihr ja dann selbst ^^
immerhin gibts wohl einige die mit dem gedanken spielen, ich muss daszu sagen dass ich sowieso auf pircings und tattoos stehe und mir daher der mut nicht gefehlt hat^^ wer einmal weiß wie wenig weh das eigentlich tut hat keine angst mehr *g


----------



## Gen91 (30. Juli 2008)

Naja habe ein WoW T-Shirt^^ also nix Besonderes, es ist nur lustig zu sehen, wie viele Leute darauf reagieren, wenn man damit durch Berlin läuft.


----------



## the Huntress (30. Juli 2008)

Auf meiner Schultasche habe ich einen Aufnäher mit dem Hordesymbol. Darauf wurde ich schon ein paar mal angesprochen, leider alles Allianzler. *grins* Wäre ich kein Mädchen, hätten diese wohl schon /pvp angemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _xXTheTruthXx_ (30. Juli 2008)

Ich habn Horde Tattoo aufm rücken. Ein Undead Logo aufm Arm und das gesicht von Thrall auf der linken Arschbacke.

Ne Scherz, habe nichts verrücktes an mir ^^


----------



## Traka (30. Juli 2008)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Ich bin ein Taure im Bett...


Haarig, stinkend und schnarchend?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nur Spass, nicht hauen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaguar93 (30. Juli 2008)

Eckhexaule schrieb:


> Bisher gingen solche Sachen noch an mir vorbei, aber wer weiss!
> Meine Frau hat Ihr neue Katze nach ihrem Main genannt.
> Naja


lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 légôlás ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Megamage schrieb:


> Mein ganzes zimmer is voller WOW Poster
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


lol meins auch...einmal  mit nem menschen fire mage.. dann mit weiblichem tauren dudu ... ner riesigen blutelfe.. und ne menschentusse die durch lava geht und blutschrei in der rechten hand hält und in der anderen hand hat sie nen orc kopf ( gefällt mir am meisten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und an meiner tür hab ich nen scherbenweltplaner... und hab nen wow mousepad mit ner weiblichen nachtelfe... 




the schrieb:


> Auf meiner Schultasche habe ich einen Aufnäher mit dem Hordesymbol. Darauf wurde ich schon ein paar mal angesprochen, leider alles Allianzler. *grins* Wäre ich kein Mädchen, hätten diese wohl schon /pvp angemacht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 woher haste den aufnäher? würds für die allianz gern haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sylor (31. Juli 2008)

tatoo wär schon geil 
würd ich mir aufm arm machen


----------



## Streikilein (31. Juli 2008)

Bazdash schrieb:


> Ist es farbig oder schwarzes? Ich überlege mir auch ein Tattoo stechen zu lassen (nein nix-WOW-mässiges) aber nur in Schwarz, da mir die farbigen nicht soo gefallen



Eindeutig Zweideutig ^^


----------



## Marank (31. Juli 2008)

joa so ein tatoo wäre net schlecht aber net horde


----------



## Targuss (31. Juli 2008)

Was haltet ihr denn davon? 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=6s1fZx4zVJ4


----------



## Buhde_Sports (31. Juli 2008)

Hmm außergewöhnliches hab i leider net aber das Tatoo würd ich gern ma sehn @Azizi
@the Huntress , Horde 4tw woher hastn den Aufnäher?


----------



## Sorzzara (31. Juli 2008)

N Bekannter hat sich "Bundesheereigentum" in den Rücken stechen lassen....ok Freaks gibts überall.

Ich stell dir jetzt die selbe Frage die ich ihm gestellt habe, leicht abgewandelt:

Was machst du eigentlich, wenn du eines Tages ausfhörst WoW zu spielen? Oder noch besser...wenn du Ally rerollst? ^^


----------



## Spichty (31. Juli 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Was machst du eigentlich, wenn du eines Tages ausfhörst WoW zu spielen? Oder noch besser...wenn du Ally rerollst? ^^



Ist ne gute Frage nach fast 4 Jahren jeden Abend WoW zocken gehört irgendwie schon zur Freizeitgestaltung dazu, kann man nun positiv oder negativ sehen, aber Fernsehen ist auch nicht besser und zu mehr hat man unter der Woche eh nicht Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Froozennn (31. Juli 2008)

hi


----------



## Sorzzara (31. Juli 2008)

Wenn man zb. auf Fernsehen als Lieblingshobby umschaltet...Horde Runterkratzen, RTL draufnadeln? *g*


----------



## blankojr (31. Juli 2008)

warte bis 60 bist du idiot
also ne frau hast du sicher net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hust aber sehr einfallsreich du bist ja ein wahrer virtuose^^
wie dumm kann man sein 
ich mein hab selber tatoos aber sowas ne geht ma gar net!!!!!!1


----------



## blankojr (31. Juli 2008)

ach noch was 
ich glaub du hast jeglichen bezug zum rl verloren
armes deutschland!!!!


----------



## Mitzy (31. Juli 2008)

Jo, ich will das Tatoo auch sehen xD

@blankojr: Und du hast jeden Bezug zum respektvollen Verhalten verloren, also tröste dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Von einer Sucht kann man weg kommen (so er süchtig wäre), aber von geistiger unreife wegzukommen ist schwer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
btw: Man muss nicht süchtig sein, man kann etwas auch einfach nur gerne haben (Beispiel wenn man sich den Namen von irgendwem- der Freundin/ Frau- auf den Körper tatowieren lässt)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regesas (31. Juli 2008)

blankojr schrieb:


> ach noch was
> ich glaub du hast jeglichen bezug zum rl verloren
> armes deutschland!!!!




Flame me inside Thread? Oh man...


----------



## azizi (31. Juli 2008)

@balnkoijr: ne ich hab keine frau weil ich selbste weiblich bin und mein freund war beim stechen dabei und findets auch gut ( ja er zoggt selber) und wenn ich mal 60 bin na und? dann bin ich runzelig und bunt statt nur runzelig ^^
das mimimi mit dem rl kannst du dir getrost schenken, ich hab n job, n freund ne familie, ich geh am we feiern und so weiter nur verbing ich meine abende und sonntage lieber mit wow als mit hartzIV tv( sihee vor-poster)

@soraza: also nen ally werd ich sicherlich nie spielen, erstens mag ich die nicht und 2. spielen alle rl freunde von mir , die zoggen auch horde also mehr als unwarscheinlich, und wenn ich mal aufhör erinnert mcih das tatoo  halt an nen lebensabschnitt in dem ich wow gespielt hab und wie lustig und irre das war, also auch nix negatives^^

naja n horde shirt hab ich auch und das unumgängliche scherbenwelt poster ^^


----------



## blankojr (31. Juli 2008)

ha erzähl mir nichts von geistiger reife
denn jm der diese besitzt lässt sich nicht so ein sinnloses motiv tätowieren!!!!!
ach ich kauf oft bei ebay aber deshalb hab ichs noch lang nicht aufm unterarm!!!!
tut mir echt leid aber is ne lachnummer fuer die ganze tatooszene 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (31. Juli 2008)

blankojr schrieb:


> warte bis 60 bist *du idiot*
> also ne frau hast du sicher net
> 
> 
> ...





blankojr schrieb:


> ach noch was
> ich glaub du hast jeglichen bezug zum rl verloren
> armes deutschland!!!!




Du selbst bist der Beitrag zu einem armen Deutschland... Es ist ihr/sein freier Wille (ja, den gibt es) und es ist seine/ihre Entscheidung. Diese musst du zwar nicht gut heißen, aber zu tolerieren und akzeptieren hast du sie... Also stell ihn/sie nicht als "dumm" oder "Idiot" dar... 
Aber es ist natürlich einfach ihn/sie für ein armes Deutschland verantwortlich zu machen, zu dem so Typen wie du am meisten Beitragen...

Und nein, ich habe kein WoW-Tattoo....


----------



## blankojr (31. Juli 2008)

erstens ist es ihre entscheidung!!!
und wenn sie net will dass man sich einmischt dann soll sie es nicht hier posten basta!!!!
es ist ihr körper!!!
trotzdem meine ich das es lächerlich ist!!!
bin ich jetzt der böse???
ja?
jawohl!!!!
hatet mich!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also nochmal :L es ist kein persönlicher angriff!!! wenns dir gefällt!!!
sie wollte doch ein feedback !!! oder etwa  net???


----------



## hellboys1302 (31. Juli 2008)

blankojr schrieb:


> erstens ist es ihre entscheidung!!!
> und wenn sie net will dass man sich einmischt dann soll sie es nicht hier posten basta!!!!
> es ist ihr körper!!!
> trotzdem meine ich das es lächerlich ist!!!
> ...




Genau aber dann mit Idot zu kommen ist natürlich richtig :-D
Herr lass Graß wachsen , die Zahl der Rindviecher nimmt Täglich zu


----------



## Mumble (31. Juli 2008)

blankojr schrieb:


> sie wollte doch ein feedback !!! oder etwa  net???



Feedback? ja
Beleidigungen? nein

Das wird super, wenn später Typen wie du im bereich HR oder so arbeiten und den Bewerbern Feedback a la: 
"Wie scheiße sehen sie denn aus... Wie dumm waren sie denn, dass sie in Mathe ne 4 hatten... etc." geben.
Ist das konstruktive Kritik? 

Und nein, ich hasse dich nicht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blankojr (31. Juli 2008)

und ich entschuldige mich hier für etwaige entgleisungen gegen dich in einem der oberen posts meiner seits!!!
wie gesagt ist dein körper !!!
^^
sry hab einen im tee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## azizi (31. Juli 2008)

nich rumstreiten^^ 
is ok wenn er es doof findet^^ 
wenn ich ne schande für die tattoszene bin dann frag ich mich was die arschgeweih tussis besser macht als ein horde tattoo oder ob ich mir deiner meinung nach besser zb nen kühlschrank ( etwas ohne sinn) hätte stechen lassen sollen ^^( so wie die 8 mio tribal-besitzer die keine ahnung haben woher das kommt und was es mal bedeutet hat). meine tattoowiererin fands geil und hat sich gefreut dass sei mal ein horde zeichen stechen konnte ^^


----------



## blankojr (31. Juli 2008)

joa lasst aufhören zu streiten!!!
hehe bin etwas betrunken^^
finds aber trotzdem doof!!is halt nichts zeitloses!!!!


----------



## Mumble (31. Juli 2008)

azizi schrieb:


> wenn ich ne schande für die tattoszene bin dann frag ich mich was die arschgeweih tussis besser macht...



Finde ich ätzend, aber muss ja jeder selber wissen... 

Mein Gott, bin ich tolerant... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich muss es ja auch nicht schön finden...


----------



## blankojr (31. Juli 2008)

blankojr schrieb:


> joa lasst aufhören zu streiten!!!
> hehe bin etwas betrunken^^
> finds aber trotzdem doof!!is halt nichts zeitloses!!!!


ach und die mit dem arschgeweih sind noch viel schlimmer da lieber horde tatoo xP


----------



## bny' (31. Juli 2008)

blankojr schrieb:


> ach noch was
> ich glaub du hast jeglichen bezug zum rl verloren
> armes deutschland!!!!



100 % agree.

Sorry, aber...


----------



## Mumble (31. Juli 2008)

blankojr schrieb:


> joa lasst aufhören zu streiten!!!
> hehe bin etwas betrunken^^
> finds aber trotzdem doof!!is halt nichts zeitloses!!!!



Wir streiten doch nicht, wir sind nur unterschiedlicher Meinung und haben andere Ansichten...

Na dann prost (trink einen für mich mit)... Ich sitz auf der Arbeit...

Aber nachher geht es ab ins Freibad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blankojr (31. Juli 2008)

was mich aber jetzt unteressiert ??
war das überlegt oder eher ne spontane aktion???


----------



## blankojr (31. Juli 2008)

um die uhrzeit beim arbeiten??
armer kerl!!!
naja muss um 2 antreten dann wenn du im freibad sitzt *neidischguck* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (31. Juli 2008)

azizi schrieb:


> ...war ne ganz spontane idee...
> 
> gruß Azizi






blankojr schrieb:


> was mich aber jetzt unteressiert ??
> war das überlegt oder eher ne spontane aktion???



hmmmm.... lange geplant denke ich^^


----------



## Minastirit (31. Juli 2008)

lieber ein horde tattoo als z.b. der name der freundin ..
hat wenigstens style 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so ein name hmm ups nun kann ich ex davor tun? hmm

also ich finds besser als so 100 totenköpfe .. die in jedem magazin sind oder ne braut die der typ verstochen hat (damit mein ich den tätovierer xD)


----------



## blankojr (31. Juli 2008)

joa war wohl ein kindheitstraum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kleiner_Hexer (31. Juli 2008)

Also ob es mutig ist sich so ein Motiv stechen zu lassen kann ich nicht behaupten Da es nicht wirklich eine Aussage hat außer "ich spiel WoW" und "Ich bin Horde" oder hat es für dich persönlich noch eine Weitere persönlichere Bedeutung?


----------



## azizi (31. Juli 2008)

betrunken donnerstag morgen um 8 ? 
dann hast doch du den bezug zur realität verloren und nicht ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blankojr (31. Juli 2008)

leute es ist schon wieder so heis  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blankojr (31. Juli 2008)

joa ich hab mittagsschicht und war in der disco drum bin ich betrunken
hm da fällt mir ein hab ja vergessen zu twinken!!
bin ich jetzt krank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klondike (31. Juli 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ich kenn 'n Mädel, die hat das Quake III-Logo als "Arschgeweih".
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




kennt jeder pq´ler  geh kacken


----------



## azizi (31. Juli 2008)

also war ne spontande idee, bis ich den termin dann dazwischenscheiben konnt hatt ich immerhin 2 wochen zeit mirs nochmal zu überlegen ^^

ne wirkliche persönlich ebedeutung hat es nicht, ich find das motiv nice ich find die horde nice udn es verbindet ne menge sachen miteinander, hab früher als ich noch kleiner war zb mit meinem dad abends zusammen warcraft 2 gespielt, zu wow bin ich über meinen freund gekommen und es macht ne mege spaß ^^ das reicht doch ^^


und ja es is heiß^^ ich mach jetzt klimaanlage an, sitz nämlcih auch auf arbeit -.-


----------



## blankojr (31. Juli 2008)

also mal ehrlich dass einzigste das bei mir nicht zerstochen ist is dat gesicht aber da noch horde symb drauf ???
ne geht net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
außerdem tuts weh^^


----------



## blankojr (31. Juli 2008)

na dann bin ich ja mal froh dass ihr mir meine beleidigung verziehen habt!!!
lag am alk!!!!!
^^ hehe jaja  jetzt wiieder uaf den alk schieben !!!!!


----------



## Mumble (31. Juli 2008)

azizi schrieb:


> und ja es is heiß^^ ich mach jetzt klimaanlage an, sitz nämlcih auch auf arbeit -.-



Toll, ich hab nen Ventilator, und der schickt die warme Luft nur einmal durch den Raum, mehr nicht...

@Azizi: Denk bitte mal dran, dass Bild hochzuladen... Will es ja wenigstens mal sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Gehe denn mal der Arbeit nach, macht's gut!


----------



## Katzensprung (31. Juli 2008)

wuff?


----------



## Traka (31. Juli 2008)

blankojr schrieb:


> joa lasst aufhören zu streiten!!!
> hehe bin etwas betrunken^^
> finds aber trotzdem doof!!is halt nichts zeitloses!!!!


Morgens um 8.00h betrunken sein und was von armes Deutschland faseln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blankojr (31. Juli 2008)

ja da hat er recht wenn dann lad mal ein foto hoch von deinem tatoo wenns net grad an einer intimen stelle ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thimothy (31. Juli 2008)

blankojr schrieb:


> ach noch was
> ich glaub du hast jeglichen bezug zum rl verloren
> armes deutschland!!!!



Was für eine freundliche Weise seine Meinung zu sagen !

Bei Dir wundert mich nicht das einige aus dem RL flüchten !!


----------



## blankojr (31. Juli 2008)

Morgens um 8.00h betrunken sein und was von armes Deutschland faseln happy.gif


lass ma gut sein ich kanns mir leisten am  don morgen betrunken zu sein ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blankojr (31. Juli 2008)

ach und wenn lest alles dann würdet ihr vll sehen dass ich mich dafür entschuldigt habe!!!
aber naja wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil gelle!!!


----------



## azizi (31. Juli 2008)

ich lad ein bild hoch hab ich ja versprochen nur muss ich am we dann erstmal eins machen lassen weil selber machen geht nich is aufem rücken ^^

@mumble : dann hab ich wohl den besseren jop *duck* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (31. Juli 2008)

azizi schrieb:


> ich lad ein bild hoch hab ich ja versprochen nur muss ich am we dann erstmal eins machen lassen weil selber machen geht nich is aufem rücken ^^



Kannst mir ja ne Nachricht schicken, wenns hochgeladen ist...



azizi schrieb:


> @mumble : dann hab ich wohl den besseren jop *duck*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, scheint so... GZ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blankojr (31. Juli 2008)

Ja, scheint so... GZ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[/quote]


mh scheint mir dassi hr beide en guden job habt wenn ihr zeit findet hier zu posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenya (31. Juli 2008)

Dimiteri schrieb:


> ne ich hab auch nichts das verrückteste is das mien rekord bei 36 stunde am stück spielen liegt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Meiner nur 24 Stunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blankojr (31. Juli 2008)

silenya ???
falsches forum??ß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katzensprung (31. Juli 2008)

Wisst ihr was mal klasse waere? Auf das Thema zurueckzudriften waere doch mal super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Consolero90 (31. Juli 2008)

das kann ich toppen^^ hab ma 2 1/2 tage am stück gezockt bei nem kumpel, seine mum hat mir dann das essen immer gebracht un ich konnte gemütlich weiterzocken^^xD


----------



## blankojr (31. Juli 2008)

joa denn hier gehts net drum wer am längsten gezoogt hat^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katzensprung (31. Juli 2008)

Okay, das mag fuer einige krank sein aber ich hab mit meiner Freundinn ein erotisches Rollenspiel im WoW Style gespielt.


----------



## Retow (31. Juli 2008)

3 Tage is mein Rekord  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@ Topic: Ich will auch n Tattoo muss aber noch ein jahr warten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg Retow


----------



## Manowar (31. Juli 2008)

Meine Vorlage ist gerade auch in der Mache,kenne auch schon relativ viele anderer die sich nen wow Logo haben stechen lassen.
Tattoowierer ist nen Kumpel von mir und wenn man ständig in seiner Bude hockt,wundert man sich eigentlich, das wirklich so viele sich irgendein Wow Motiv stechen lassen.

Zum Thema krank oder nicht..
Ich hab kein nerv auf dieses dämliche 0815 Leben..ich habe zwar auch meinen Job,ne Wohnung etc und es ist mir drecksegal,ob die Tattoos mich später stören oder nicht,ich lebe um glücklich zu sein und da gehört es für mich dazu,mich durch ne Nadel quälen zu lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also...go on! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traka (31. Juli 2008)

Katzensprung schrieb:


> Okay, das mag fuer einige krank sein aber ich hab mit meiner Freundinn ein erotisches Rollenspiel im WoW Style gespielt.


lool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Würden ja mal die beiden Rollen interessieren? Thral und Hochlord Bolvar Fordragon ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...achne weiblich...Fürstin Sylvanas Windläufer ?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mister-Loki (31. Juli 2008)

Also an sich finde ich das mit dem Tattoo ne lustige Sache, und wenn man selber mit dem
Symbol viel verbindet auch durchaus verständlich. Allerdings hätte ich erstmal bei Blizz angerufen 
und gefragt was sie für diese Werbung zahlen *g*


----------



## gloriaXdiesXlive (31. Juli 2008)

das mit dem tattoo finde ich nicht krank, da es ja ein motiv ist mit dem man vermutlich auch noch im hohen alter ne nette zeit verbinden : "ach lischen, damals als ich raiden war ..dat war schön!"

ich dagegen bin dann wohl eher langweilig; ich habe ein paar poster, die nichtmal hängen( werden höchstens mal zum schulbüchereinschlagen benutzt)
und sonst zeichne ich halt viel, also auch wow chars...achja, stimmt meine große sammlungen an screenshots ^^


----------



## Mumble (31. Juli 2008)

Mister-Loki schrieb:


> ...
> Allerdings hätte ich erstmal bei Blizz angerufen
> und gefragt was sie für diese Werbung zahlen *g*



Hehe, gute Idee, aber dann kommt wohl noch nen Schriftzug dazu und "Visit wow-europe.com" will ja nun wirklich keiner auf dem Rücken stehen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mister-Loki (31. Juli 2008)

Ach warum denn nicht *g* Für schöne Scheinchen tut man so einiges.
Allerdings müsste azizi dann auch immer rückenfrei durch die Kante hüpfen ....


----------



## CoHanni (31. Juli 2008)

blankojr schrieb:


> ja da hat er recht wenn dann lad mal ein foto hoch von deinem tatoo wenns net grad an einer intimen stelle ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du kannst es nicht besser sagen, Lesen sei gekonnt, sie sagte doch sie hat sich das Tatoo am Rücken stechen lassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CoHanni (31. Juli 2008)

gloriaXdiesXlive schrieb:


> das mit dem tattoo finde ich nicht krank, da es ja ein motiv ist mit dem man vermutlich auch noch im hohen alter ne nette zeit verbinden : "ach lischen, damals als ich raiden war ..dat war schön!"
> 
> ich dagegen bin dann wohl eher langweilig; ich habe ein paar poster, die nichtmal hängen( werden höchstens mal zum schulbüchereinschlagen benutzt)
> und sonst zeichne ich halt viel, also auch wow chars...achja, stimmt meine große sammlungen an screenshots ^^



Dann hat maln als älterer Mensch noch mehr Geschichten, die man den Enkeln erzählen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sry wegen den Zwei Posts hintereinander, wollt so schreiben wie blankojr, Edit? was ist das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illuminatos (31. Juli 2008)

Gab es nicht vor Monaten schon mal jemanden, der sich das Horde-Symbol aufm Arm hat stechen lassen? Hat es bei Buffed auch gezeigt. Oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## iqHunter-Gilneas (31. Juli 2008)

Hm, also bei weitem nicht so freakig wie du, ein Glasregal mit WoW Collector-Edition drin, ein Poster von ner Blutelfe in Pala T2 an der Wand und ich renne gerne mit meinem Hunter-Symbol-TShirt ausm Buffedshop rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Finde ich eigentlich nich relativ normal, gibt genügend die das selbe mit Fußball ect machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## azizi (31. Juli 2008)

naja vlt wollen se dann ja noch geld von mir haben weils rechtlich geschützt ist oder so , verdammt hoffentlich liest das kein blizz mitarbeiter XD


----------



## Kitjara (31. Juli 2008)

Ich find son tatoo auch toll... bin selber zu feige zu sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal zum Thema:

Hab son riesen Aufsteller von The Burning Crusade... son Draenei
Der Ex meiner Schwester Arbeitet in einer Videothek und die hatten son Aufsteller über! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Stand ne Zeitlang im Wohnzimmer, nimmt nur leider zuviel Platz weg, deswegen isser jetzt im Keller, bis auf dem Schriftzug, der ist aufn Regal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg


----------



## Arazak (31. Juli 2008)

Also ich hab auch schon ein Tattoo (rechter Oberarm - kein WoW-Tattoo), und habe schon überlegt mir vlt noch mal das Silbermond-Wappen (Blutelfen) auf das linke Schulterblatt tätöwieren zu lassen.
Mal abgesehen davon das es mir einfach gefällt und ich auch viel Spaß damit verbinden kann kann ich mich in einer bestimmten Form damit indentifizieren.. muss jetzt nicht genauer ausgeführt werden.. ^^
Außerdem geht es ja um den Geschmack der einzelnen Person, lasst sie halt; ich finds cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg, Ara


----------



## SilverdarkCD (31. Juli 2008)

das mal n iteressantes forum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich steh gerade vor meiner kasse, gar net gewusst das ich zugang zum i-net hab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
also erstmals find ich das hammer, n wow tatoo, nice. doch muss mich leider der mehrheit anschliessen und sagen das mir einfach der mumm dazu fehlt. k tatoo auf der schulter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber dazu müsst ich zuerst ins fitness, muckies aufbauen sonst hät ja gar nix platz drauf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blankojr (31. Juli 2008)

Mister-Loki schrieb:


> Ach warum denn nicht *g* Für schöne Scheinchen tut man so einiges.
> Allerdings müsste azizi dann auch immer rückenfrei durch die Kante hüpfen ....



weiste was such dir jm anderen den du zuflamen kannst da sich dieser thread ja mittlerweile zu nem einigermaßen ernsthaften diskusionsaustausch entwickelt hat trotz meiner aussagen^^


----------



## Dimiteri (31. Juli 2008)

tattos find ich auch nicht schlimm für jeden der wow nicht zockt sind das irgendwelche symbole und übringens gestern hab ich einen gesehen der ahtte auc hdas horden tatto ich ihn angesprochen : auch wow spieler? 
er so nö find das symbol nur richtig geil
also ein wow tatto heißt nich unbedingt das der wow krank is


----------



## blankojr (31. Juli 2008)

@cohanni 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

weiste was such dir jm anderen den du zuflamen kannst da sich dieser thread ja mittlerweile zu nem einigermaßen ernsthaften diskusionsaustausch entwickelt hat trotz meiner aussagen^^[/quote]


----------



## Manowar (31. Juli 2008)

@blankojr du kansnt nicht flamen und die anderen genau so wenig, geht einem hier nicht auf die Nerven..


----------



## azizi (31. Juli 2008)

naja ohne wow zu spielne würd ichmirs nicht machen lassen aber jedem das seine, sogar meine familie findet das motiv schön und außer meinem kleinen bruder weiß keiner was es ist ^^


----------



## blankojr (31. Juli 2008)

mh @ manowar

lerne erst mal lesen dann kannste vll auh was konstruktives dazu beitragen^^
vll haste bemerkt dass ich gar net versucht habe jm zu beleidigen aber naja^^
hauptsache du hast dein maul aufgerissen wa


----------



## Bl4ze (31. Juli 2008)

Ich finde die Idee eigentlich sehr gut und sicherlich findet so ein Motiv in der Tattoscene mehr anerkennung
als irgendeine Modeerscheinung alla Arschgeweih.
Das hat doch einen viel höheren persönlichen Bezug als ein Standardmotiv das sich jeder Depp stechen lässt.

Dazu kommt das dieses Motiv unter Garantie auch gestalterisch hochwertig ist, ich will gar nicht wissen
wie lange irgendwelche Artdiroktoren an der Entwicklung der Horde und Allianzwappen saßen.

Alles in allem sicherlich keine Entscheidung die du bereuhen wirst solange es dir selber gefaällt.

Wenn du das Foto hoch geladen hast dann gib doch noch ein paar Randdaten.
Wie teuer war das Stechen?
Wie lange hat es gedauert?



*@blankojr* dir *editier* ich gleich mal ein Bild von *edit-Button* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 soviele Doppelposts in einem Thread sind ja nicht mehr
feierlich.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <--- sieht gut aus oder ? ist direkt neben dem antwort button.
aber dadruch wird der epenis ja nicht größer weil der postcounter nicht steigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blankojr (31. Juli 2008)

*@blankojr* dir *editier* ich gleich mal ein Bild von *edit-Button* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 soviele Doppelposts in einem Thread sind ja nicht mehr
feierlich.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <--- sieht gut aus oder ? ist direkt neben dem antwort button.
aber dadruch wird der epenis ja nicht größer weil der postcounter nicht steigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[/quote]


hm da haste wohl recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## azizi (31. Juli 2008)

da es nicht sehr groß ist und ich stammkunde bei dem tattoo/pierding studio bin bin ich gut bei weggekommen mit rund 70 euro ( normal hätts so 90 bis 100 gekostet schätze ich) hat ne gute stunde gedauert, muss aber nochmal nachgestochen werden wenns nimmer so heiß ist weil mir das rot zu wenig rot und zu viel orange ist 

wie gesagt bild folgt am we ^^


----------



## Manowar (31. Juli 2008)

blankojr schrieb:


> mh @ manowar
> 
> lerne erst mal lesen dann kannste vll auh was konstruktives dazu beitragen^^
> vll haste bemerkt dass ich gar net versucht habe jm zu beleidigen aber naja^^
> hauptsache du hast dein maul aufgerissen wa



Ich soll lesen lernen?Du stellst hier verteilt Fragen in diesem Fred,die direkt im ersten Post geschrieben stehen.
Hast noch keine einzige konstruktive Kritik geäußert.
Ziehst den Schwanz ein mit lächerlichen ausreden,das du um 8 Uhr morgends besoffen wärest.

Was konstruktives habe ich allerdings schon beigetragen, was du ja wohl nicht gesehen hast,da du ja unglaublich besoffen bist(...).

btw..habe ich mit keinem einzigen Wort gesagt, dass du jemanden beleidigt haben sollst..

Jetzt scher dich weg du Troll.




azizi schrieb:


> da es nicht sehr groß ist und ich stammkunde bei dem tattoo/pierding studio bin bin ich gut bei weggekommen mit rund 70 euro ( normal hätts so 90 bis 100 gekostet schätze ich) hat ne gute stunde gedauert, muss aber nochmal nachgestochen werden wenns nimmer so heiß ist weil mir das rot zu wenig rot und zu viel orange ist
> 
> wie gesagt bild folgt am we ^^



Na dann wird aber nicht soo groß sein,wie ich dachte,..schade! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Trotzdem freue ich mich auf das Ergebnis!


----------



## azizi (31. Juli 2008)

naja ich wollts zwischen die shculterblätter haben und da ich ja bekanntlich weiblich bin is da nicht sooo der riesen platz damits auch gut aussieht ^^


----------



## Manowar (31. Juli 2008)

Ist auch die beste Wahl, aber das kleinste von mir hat 130€ gekostet und das ist dann doch schon echt klein ^^
Du scheinst echt zierlich zu sein ^^


----------



## azizi (31. Juli 2008)

naja hab nochn tatto das etwa die höhe von nem dina4 blatt hat und ca 5 cm breit ist das hat auch grademal 130 gekostet^^(black'n grey)


----------



## Gnefiz (31. Juli 2008)

Horde-Symbol als Tattoo - warum nicht? Ist doch eigentlich nicht viel anders als sich ein Tattoo mit dem Schriftzug seiner Lieblingsband machen zu lassen, nur als Beispiel. (Naja, würden manche vermutlich genauso freakig finden ^^")
Wir WoW-Fans brauchen uns doch nicht schlechter zu machen als wir sind - oder glaubt ihr's langsam selber, was die Medien und "Uneingeweihte" über WoW sagen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich persönlich wär' ganz einfach viel zu feige dazu... =)
Das "freakigste" was wir mal gemacht haben war einem Kumpel (ebenfalls WoW-Zocker) ein Fresspaket zum Geburtstag zu schenken mit "WoW-inspiriertem" Inhalt: Heil- und Manatränke (Rosé-Wein und Prosecco mit blauer Flasche), Flüchtiger Rum, Köstlicher Schokoladenkuchen, R.C.V.K. (Leibniz-Butterkekse/Diät), Muskelmagen-Kaugummi (Fritt mit Erdbeer-Geschmack) usw. usw. Hat ihm auf jeden Fall gefallen XD

Hab hier vorhin was von Warcraft-inspirierten sexuellen Rollenspielen gelesen - hab ich persönlich noch nicht mit meiner Freundin probiert (die übrigens auch WoW zockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) - aber find' das gar nicht so abwegig. Wie ich finde, gibt's da einige ungemein romantische Geschichten.


----------



## ShadowOfTheMoon (31. Juli 2008)

iich hab ein Poster mit dem Horde symbol an meiner schlafzimmertür ^^


----------



## -=General=- (31. Juli 2008)

Targuss schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr denn davon?
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=6s1fZx4zVJ4




Das is ja der hammer, der hat echt ein an der waffel ! 
hat wohl kein real leben


----------



## Jona (31. Juli 2008)

Wo bleibt das pic vom tatoo will sehen bin vojeur ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## azizi (31. Juli 2008)

naja das isschon hart XD
ich kenn nur berichte von leuten die die langen flugwege für sowas nutzen ^^ aber dann wenigstens auf ne gescheite homepage dazu klicken und nicht auf wow XD XD


----------



## azizi (31. Juli 2008)

@ jona: wie shcon bestimmt 3 bis 300 mal erwähnt am we weil ich noch keins hab ^^


----------



## Mayroi (31. Juli 2008)

*auch 5 Minuten fame such* Yeah isch hab im September auch mein WoW Logo tätowier Termin.... *rum renn und prahl* 

Ich sollte mir angewöhnen auch jedes Tattoo was ich mir hab stechen lassen öffentlich zu machen..

btw zum Topic... hm nö nix krankes gemacht... find nen Tattoo mit nem WoW Motiv auch nicht mehr sooooo spannend. Wenn man sich auf GROßEN!!!! Tattoo Seiten umschaut die Asiaten und Amis haben kann man sich Sicher sein das es genau so oft vorkommt wie nen Arschgeweih.

Und ansehen in der Tattoo Szene... wann hört man auf Szenedenken zu haben oO? Schubladen denken inc....
Oh ich bin in der Zockerszene... OH und ich bin in der Tattooszene... na wie gehts dir dadrüben in der Zockerszene?


----------



## ?!?! (31. Juli 2008)

blankojr schrieb:


> ach noch was
> ich glaub du hast jeglichen bezug zum rl verloren
> armes deutschland!!!!



Muhaha, armes Deutschland.. Wen interessierts?

Ahja, zu Info, deinen geistigen Dünnschiss interessiert auch keinen.


----------



## azizi (31. Juli 2008)

@mayroi
mri is ziemlich wayne was die amis und die asiaten für tattoos haben ^^ ich wollt wissen was die com HIER so an sachen macht/hat war ja nicht nur auf tattoos bezogen meins war halt mein persönliches bsp und wenn du den fred wirklich gelesen hättest wär dir das bestimmt schon selbst aufgefallen
hier is t wohl wieder die alte weisheit angebracht
lesen--> denken--> posten

@?!?! das selbe zu dir ^^ das thema ist schon seit 3 seiten geklärt LESEN denken posten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DamokIes (31. Juli 2008)

Ich hab mir neulich ein Bier in der Microwelle warm gemacht und es dann getrunken.
Und danach war ich so erschrocken was für ein verrücktes Huhn ich doch bin!


----------



## SilverdarkCD (31. Juli 2008)

k, das übertrifft alles, waarmes bier mhh ^^


----------



## №1 _ηēXǿ-™ (31. Juli 2008)

ich hab nichmal mein wow-start-symbol aufm desktop weil ich sonst von meinen freunden als süchtiger wow'ler bezeichnet werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DieSchachtel (31. Juli 2008)

Also das passt zwar nich zu WoW aber ich hab mir nen großen schönen Diablo aus dem Spiel auf den Rücken draufstechen lassen. Sieht sehr gut aus und hat viel Geld und Zeit in anspruch genommen. Nen bekannter von mir ließ sich sogar das Blizzard logo auf den Oberarm stechen^^ Sowas nenn ich verrückt. WoW sachen tätoowieren zu lassen is mir ne Nummer zu kitschig. Da ich eigentlich kein Comic Fan bin, ich spiele es zwar aber lieber nicht^^. Der Diablo sieht gut aus, wenn ich zeit habe fotographier ichs mal und poste es ins Forum.


mfg


----------



## blankojr (31. Juli 2008)

mh naja was soll ich sagen manowar wenns nunmal so ist das ich betrunken bin ^^
desweiteren hab mich dazu geäusert und zwar das ich es bescheuert finde sich solch ein tatoo zu machen !!!!!
aber muss jeder selber wissen mit was er seinen körper verunstaltet^^


uh scher dich weg du troll!!!
du bist ja so gemein



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
was besseres fällt dir net ein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und zum geistigen dünnschiß: 80 % dieser ganzen foren bestehen aus geistigem dünnschiß wenn ich mir dass so durchlese!!!
wayne juckts wie sich der todesritter spielt oder ob herr x net weis ob er ein dudu oder doch lieber ein schurken twinken soll!!!
also erzähle mir nix von dünnschiß wenn 80% der wow spieler nur dünnschiß im hirn haben!!!!!(zumindest was diese foren hier angeht )
und wenn einer mal ein vernünftiges aufmacht wird er gleich wieder beleidigt oder sonst was!!!

jaja jetz wieder mimimimi !!!! geht wahrscheinlich keine 2 minuten aber irgendwie haben hiermmanche leuteeinfach zu viel zeit!!!!!

achso und ja ich bin besoffen und dass am donnerstag morgen
sachen gibts die gibts gar net !!!!!!^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alakarih (31. Juli 2008)

b²t: Hmm nice warum nicht... siehts etwa so aus? Oder doch was komplexer?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber ich würde mir lieber das stechen lassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gefällt mir dann doch persönlich etwas besser.


----------



## Melih (31. Juli 2008)

Ich hätt gern paar wow Poster für meine "Zockerhöhle"
aber da ist grad fast die hälfte schon mit Death Note poster überfüllt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




aber mehr würd ich auch nicht machen find das ein wenig verrückt aber wem es gefällt


----------



## azizi (31. Juli 2008)

das obere bild hat mich auf die idee gebracht ^^
ich hab die eckige versioon genommen 
also das heir als vorlage 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dann halt auhc nur das tirbal artige davon aber mit schattierungen in grau und weiß und einem rot leuchtenden rand, und etwas symmetrischer als das original das ja doch ziemlich schief ist ^^


----------



## Melih (31. Juli 2008)

DamokIes schrieb:


> Ich hab mir neulich ein Bier in der Microwelle warm gemacht und es dann getrunken.
> Und danach war ich so erschrocken was für ein verrücktes Huhn ich doch bin!



O M G was bist du für ein verrückter huhn!!!

Steinigt ihn!!!!eineinself 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alakarih (31. Juli 2008)

azizi schrieb:


> das obere bild hat mich auf die idee gebracht ^^
> ich hab die eckige versioon genommen
> 
> dann halt auch nur das tribal artige davon aber mit schattierungen in grau und weiß und einem rot leuchtenden rand, und etwas symmetrischer als das original das ja doch ziemlich schief ist ^^



Naja so schlecht ist die ganze Vorlage nicht und das asymmetrische hat auch was... ist ja die Horde ... bin mal gespannt auf ein Foto.


----------



## Draco1985 (31. Juli 2008)

DieSchachtel schrieb:


> Also das passt zwar nich zu WoW aber ich hab mir nen großen schönen Diablo aus dem Spiel auf den Rücken draufstechen lassen. Sieht sehr gut aus und hat viel Geld und Zeit in anspruch genommen. Nen bekannter von mir ließ sich sogar das Blizzard logo auf den Oberarm stechen^^ Sowas nenn ich verrückt. WoW sachen tätoowieren zu lassen is mir ne Nummer zu kitschig. Da ich eigentlich kein Comic Fan bin, ich spiele es zwar aber lieber nicht^^. Der Diablo sieht gut aus, wenn ich zeit habe fotographier ichs mal und poste es ins Forum.
> 
> 
> mfg



Der "alte" oder schon der "neue" Diablo (aus dem Teaser zu D3)? Der "neue" sieht nämlich verdammt cool aus, hat was von Final Fantasys Ifrit und Bahamut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also ich würd mich für Bilder interessieren, wie sowas aussieht.


----------



## wowaddict (31. Juli 2008)

MIMIMI DU BIST IRRE SÜCHTIG MIMIMIMI!!!

Ne quatsch find ich eigentlich iwie geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .. auch wenn ich sowas niemals selbst machen würde !


----------



## Ren3gaid (31. Juli 2008)

man sag mal wann kommt das FOTO???


----------



## azizi (31. Juli 2008)

Am wochenende - wie oft denn noch Oo


----------



## Happening (31. Juli 2008)

blankojr schrieb:


> mh naja was soll ich sagen manowar wenns nunmal so ist das ich betrunken bin ^^
> desweiteren hab mich dazu geäusert und zwar das ich es bescheuert finde sich solch ein tatoo zu machen !!!!!
> aber muss jeder selber wissen mit was er seinen körper verunstaltet^^
> 
> ...



Wenn hier alles nur voll geistigem Dünnschiss ist, dann verzieh dich doch einfach aus dem Forum! ausserdem: mich interessierts, wie sich der Todesritter spielt oder ob herr x nen dudu oder nen Schurken twinken soll! Für solche Leute wie dich hab ich echt kein Verständnis!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monyesak (31. Juli 2008)

lol gimp..


----------



## Malakas (31. Juli 2008)

azizi schrieb:


> ^^
> immerhin gibts wohl einige die mit dem gedanken spielen, ich muss daszu sagen dass ich sowieso auf pircings und tattoos stehe und mir daher der mut nicht gefehlt hat^^ wer einmal weiß wie wenig weh das eigentlich tut hat keine angst mehr *g



Liegt immer an der Stelle, gelle ; )


----------



## Mimmiteh (31. Juli 2008)

Eigentlich bin nicht ich die verrückte, sondern ein Freund von mir^^

Als ich ihm erzählte, dass es sich komisch anfühlt, wenn man nach einem Tag WOW das Headset abnimmt.. 
hat er mir puschelige Ohren genäht in anlehnung an die Nachtelfen.. damit meine Ohren nicht kalt werden^^


----------



## Nehar (31. Juli 2008)

Ich find das garnicht "nerdig" oder sonstwas vom TS. Viel Schlimmer sind da diese Idioten Kiddies, Kragen Hoch, Checke sein, Cooles Tribal aufm coolen Arm....

WoW Symbol sieht cool aus
Er verbindet damit etwas, was ich auch nicht nerdig finde. Immerhin spielt er seit 3 Jahren regelmäßig, es ist ein Hobby. Gibt doch sicher auch Angler die sich eine Angel stechen lassen o.Ä



Ach und diese schipasten die labern von wegen "no rl kid" - RL ist der sinnloseste begriff ever


----------



## Lisutari (31. Juli 2008)

azizi schrieb:


> ich hab mir vor ca 2 Monaten das Horde wappen als tattoo auf den rücken stechen lassen und find es einfach nur tierisch geil, war ne ganz spontane idee ( bisher bereu ichs auch nicht^^



Find ich irgendwie sexy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baldoran (31. Juli 2008)

hm...............
ne ich hab nichts verrücktes an mir...


----------



## Dalfi (31. Juli 2008)

azizi schrieb:


> das obere bild hat mich auf die idee gebracht ^^
> ich hab die eckige versioon genommen
> also das heir als vorlage
> 
> ...



Also das sieht mal Echt geil aus und Ich würd sogar (als Mann) sagen das man das komplette Bild in allen Farben aufm Rücken tragen kann.
Ich würds jedenfalls machen aber mir fehlt dafür leider das Kleingeld.

Ja ich hab schon Tattoos


----------



## neo1986 (31. Juli 2008)

Im RL bin ich schon echt verrückt aber etwas das mit WOW zusammen hängt hab ich noch nix verücktes gemacht. Auser vieleich deverses Spammen im Handelschannel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zählt dazu auch viel spieler?
Aber wenn ich voll jährig bin lass ich mir den Ork auf den rücken stechen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Parpecute (31. Juli 2008)

Ich habe mir Horde FTW auf beide arschbacken tätowieren lassen ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skymarshal001 (31. Juli 2008)

azizi schrieb:


> Da mir grade ziemlcih langweilig ist hab ich mich gefragt ob es eigentlcih noch mehr so kranke gibt wie mich XD
> ich hab mir vor ca 2 Monaten das Horde wappen als tattoo auf den rücken stechen lassen und find es einfach nur tierisch geil, war ne ganz spontane idee ( bisher bereu ichs auch nicht^^ und is auch nicht mein erstes tattoo)
> also erzählt mal was ihr so "krankes" habt,ob nun das ork-kostüm im kleiderschrank oder ne nachtelfe im bett ich will alles wissen
> 
> ...


 Das Geld hättest du besser in ein VHS Kurs gesteckt um der Deutschensprache mächtig zu werden.


----------



## neo1986 (31. Juli 2008)

Parpecute schrieb:


> Ich habe mir Horde FTW auf beide arschbacken tätowieren lassen !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Lass dir mal meinen ork auf die linke arschbacke stechen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das is verrückt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baldoran (31. Juli 2008)

Parpecute schrieb:


> Ich habe mir Horde FTW auf beide arschbacken tätowieren lassen !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




foto ! foto !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shartas (31. Juli 2008)

Skymarshal001 schrieb:


> Das Geld hättest du besser in ein VHS Kurs gesteckt um der Deutschensprache mächtig zu werden.




immer nice wenn leute wegen rechtschreibung rumflamen und selbst dann nicht richtig schreiben können

2topic ich finds ne nette idee und will endlich das foto sehn (ja ich weiß erst am WE)


----------



## Schamanda (31. Juli 2008)

Ich bin nich Krank ich raide eig auch nur  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich hab ein WoW pulli aber das war es auch schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## is imba (31. Juli 2008)

hmm schon cool ^^ ich hab vor mir meinen orc warri mit t6 set stechen zu lassen un ner fette axt in der hand und ilidans kopf am gürtel *hust


----------



## luXz (31. Juli 2008)

Dieses Symbol?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



^^

Das gute dabei ist, auch nicht wow Spieler werden das Tatoo mögen, weils einfach gut aussieht 

Das hier is au net schlecht^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das is auch geil, diese Viecher heißen Naruu oder?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lol iss jetzt n bischen Offtopic, aber als ich nach World of warcraft tatoo gegoogelt habe, hab ich das gefunden

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y204/deedeetwogo/tatoo.jpg


----------



## Baldoran (31. Juli 2008)

@ luxz

interessante tatoos...


----------



## NaturalDesaster (31. Juli 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y204/deedeetwogo/tatoo.jpg




OMG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich werd blind ... rofl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT: Jeder sollt selbst für sich entscheiden, ob er sich sowas tätoowieren lässt. 
Ich könnt mir ein nett gemachtes symbol auch gut vorstellen. 
Derzeit habe ich nur den ID&T opa auf n arm


----------



## HordeCrusher (31. Juli 2008)

blankojr schrieb:


> erstens ist es ihre entscheidung!!!
> und wenn sie net will dass man sich einmischt dann soll sie es nicht hier posten basta!!!!
> es ist ihr körper!!!
> trotzdem meine ich das es lächerlich ist!!!
> ...



also um ein feedback wurde eigentlich nicht gebeten aber vielleicht kannst du einfach nicht lesen... ich tollerier sowas aber natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


es wurde hier gefragt ob es noch andere gibt die so etwas krankes machen/haben


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (31. Juli 2008)

Also sowas würde ich mir warscheinlich nicht stechen lassen aber die idee ansich ist garnet mal so schlecht nur würde ichs mehr auf die Schulter machen dan kannste es auch ohne spiegel sehn^^


----------



## azizi (31. Juli 2008)

das motiv ist das richtige aber nur das ganz in der mitte das tribal artige nicht das ganze motiv, knochen und feder und ka was war mir dann zu viel und zu groß ^^ aber die andern tattoos sind auch nice


----------



## Qonix (31. Juli 2008)

Sieht echt geil aus. 

FOR THE HORD!

Ist da neu? (Weil du noch so rot bist)


----------



## Traka (31. Juli 2008)

So wie ich das verstanden habe, ist das nicht er auf den Bildern. Er hat die Bilder gegoogelt.


----------



## Traka (31. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynd (31. Juli 2008)

ui! tattoo wäre mir ein wenig zu viel/endgültig.

[geständnismodus] ich führe ein wow-tagebuch, in das ich alle wichtigen sachen eintrage (z.b. farmspots, befreundetete/bekannte entzauberer, personen die meine tränke brauen können, instanz-bekannstschaften (denn heiler und tanks kann man ja immer brauchen, usw.).

in meinem büro steht ein wow-tageskalender

in wohn-, schlafzimmer, küche und bad liegen überall wow-zeitschriften

[/geständnismodus] 

alles in allem also weniger krank (denke ich) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Gnorgh (31. Juli 2008)

Prudenceh schrieb:


> Also ich will mir dies Priester-Bild als Tattoo stechen lassen. Leider weiß ich noch keinen Platz dafür. Am besten wäre natürlich der Rücken, so über die Schulterblätter halt. Nur da ich auf dem linken Schulterblatt schon was habe, weiß ich noch keine andere Stelle.
> 
> Also wer ne Idee hat, wo dies Motiv noch cool rüberkommen würde, bitte Vorschläge her!
> 
> Ach, und wenn wer weißt, wie ich in Deutschland an der T-Shirt komme, auch melden ^^




Bist du Männlein oder Weiblein. Bei ner Frau könnt ich mir das gut untem Nabel vorstellen. Sowas Ähnliches hat da ne Bekannte von mir!


----------



## Danketo (1. August 2008)

wochenende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*freu*

2topic: ich hab eigendlich nichts sonderbares, außer destop hintergrund etc. 


mfg


----------



## Ti_Zero (2. August 2008)

Also ich persönlich würde es mir nicht stechen lassen ^^

Finde es aber auch nicht weiter schlimm, selbst wenn du irgendwann nicht mehr WoW spielst schauts "nett" aus, und du hast ne schöne Erinnerung.

Als ich mir mein Tattoo hab stechen lassen sahs ein Typ neben mir, der sich eine Nachtelfe hat stechen lassen, sah cool aus. Man muss kein "Freak" dafür sein, sieht immerhin nett aus so n Ding 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Ich persönlich würde mich nicht als Freak bezeichnen, nur passiert es mir manchmal das ich vom Game träume 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XBaliósX (2. August 2008)

Des mit dem Träumen passiert mir auch manchmal xD. Aber nur wenn ichs davor mit dem zocken übertrieben hab. Ähnliches hab ich auch schon von KUmpels gehört. Scheint ja weit verbreitet zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ti_Zero (2. August 2008)

Jo, des ist echt verrückt wie stark man das ganze noch Nachts verarbeitet.

Neulich aufm TS haben wir in Kindheitserinnerungen mit den "Power Rangers" geschwälgt.

Prompt träum ich von 5 Blutelfen in Power Rangern Kostümen...  weird.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Wär aber mal ne Idee für nen Thread: "Weird WoW Dreams"


----------



## Manitu2007 (2. August 2008)

@TE bu bist ja sehr mutig aber mal erhlich wieviel Flaschen Wodka, Goldkrone, etc hast du dir vorher reingezogen? Selbts als spontanen Gag würde sich keine rsowas freiwillig antun.

Das ist keinen negative Kretik nur eine vermutung...


----------



## Xelyna (2. August 2008)

< Hat eine Kette mit Untoten-Wappen.
Nicht krank genug? Egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gute Nacht


----------



## M6eis6ter6 (2. August 2008)

Hmm also so ein paar Dinge hab ich schon die etwas außergewöhnlich sind - Dazu zählen:

- Großes Schwarze Logo Der Zwerge an die Wand streichen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- Ich grüße Leute mit "Für die Allianz"
- Tattoo werd ich mir bald machen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Natürlich eine Axt 
- Nachgebaute Schwerter die "Teilweise" aus WoW Hdro und anderen Fantasy Games sind
- ...

Tante Edith sagt: Schreibe wenn ich jemanden etwas Gold ausleihe mit einem Bleistift an die Wand links neben mir (Sehr praktisch falls du etwas schnell wissen musst)
Sowie andre Sachen...

(Aber wenn ich sehe was meine Freunde da so veranstalten - z.b. Mit einer schwarzen Spraydose an die Wand ein fettes WoW Logo an die Wand sprühen ^.^)


----------



## Doonna (2. August 2008)

blankojr schrieb:


> warte bis 60 bist du idiot
> also ne frau hast du sicher net
> 
> 
> ...


mir wüde es auch nicht gefallen, doch jeder hat hier seinen geschmack !!


----------



## Spectrales (2. August 2008)

Ist es verrückt genug 40+ Stunden in einem Progression Raid zu spielen? (wöchentlich)

Ansonsten hab ich nichts zu bieten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doonna (2. August 2008)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> Gab es nicht vor Monaten schon mal jemanden, der sich das Horde-Symbol aufm Arm hat stechen lassen? Hat es bei Buffed auch gezeigt. Oder liege ich da falsch?


 nö, hast recht.


----------



## Exid (2. August 2008)

NaturalDesaster schrieb:


> OMG
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



aber echt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wie kann man so krank sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



b²t:

also ich habe WoW Poster in meinem Zimmer hängen und 2 T-Shirts... mit FOR THE HORDE!
und... WoW zocken geht immer! (selfmade)


----------



## Härja (2. August 2008)

ich weiss garnicht, was hier soviele mit den tattos haben, viele leute haben ja auch ihren verein etc. verewigt^^
und, naja, wenn man mit einem spiel mittlerweile 3 jahre lang regelmäßig zeit verbringt, dann ist so ein tatto auch in 20 jahren etwas, mit dem man nette erinnerungen verbindet. 
auf jeden fall sinnvoller als irgendein tribal-gekritzel


----------



## Yuukami (2. August 2008)

meine ex sieht aus wie ne nachelfen ist kein scherz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich hab ashbringer aus pappe über bet hängen .... 
ja ich bin ein kleiner nerd

cO


----------



## Kethlana (2. August 2008)

So richtig verrücktes Zeug hab ich jetzt auch nich...einfach WoW Poster in der Wohnung, WoW T-Shirt, "WoW is a feeling" auf der Federmappe und ansonsten irgendwo so Kleinigkeiten.

Ich habe mir auch schon überlegt mir ein Tattoo machen zu lassen,dass in irgendeiner Weise was mit WoW zu tun hat...einfach weils ein Teil vom Leben ist,der jetzt fast 3 Jahre mehr oder weniger einfach zu mir als Person dazugehört und vieles in meinem Leben in bestimmte Bahnen gelenkt hat.

Edit: Das mit den Träumen ist mir früher recht häufig passiert...hab sogar mal im Schlaf gesagt "Ich muss noch die Quest fertig machen"....naja heutzutage träum ich eigentlich nicht mehr soviel davon...bzw gar nich.


----------



## Visi0n (2. August 2008)

blankojr schrieb:


> warte bis 60 bist du idiot
> also ne frau hast du sicher net
> 
> 
> ...




warum soll es nicht gehen :? .. es gibt dermaßen viele leute die lassen sich ihre bandlogos etc. drauftatoowieren .. is ja wohl im endefekt des gleiche oder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Weissnet (2. August 2008)

azizi schrieb:


> Da mir grade ziemlcih langweilig ist hab ich mich gefragt ob es eigentlcih noch mehr so kranke gibt wie mich XD
> ich hab mir vor ca 2 Monaten das Horde wappen als tattoo auf den rücken stechen lassen und find es einfach nur tierisch geil, war ne ganz spontane idee ( bisher bereu ichs auch nicht^^ und is auch nicht mein erstes tattoo)
> also erzählt mal was ihr so "krankes" habt,ob nun das ork-kostüm im kleiderschrank oder ne nachtelfe im bett ich will alles wissen
> 
> ...




Ja 11420 stunden / played über x 70er =P 

Und ich machs für geld 0.o 
Das leveln von chars für kolegen =P 

Und das verrückteste daran ist,ich habe sogar noch rl arbeit und Freunde =P


----------



## Predataurus (2. August 2008)

blankojr schrieb:


> joa lasst aufhören zu streiten!!!
> hehe bin etwas betrunken^^
> finds aber trotzdem doof!!is halt nichts zeitloses!!!!



mmmmh, das Warcraft Universum mit seinen Büchern, Spielen etc ist schon zeitlos. WoW ist nicht zeitlos, aber es geht hier ja um ein Horde Tatoo.


----------



## Thorkîîon (2. August 2008)

also ich bin auch nich krank
aber es gibt ja auch leute die alles voll mit wow krims krams haben
von nem Teller mitn Hordenwappen oder alli wappen futtern
ausn Glas mit dem Wappen trinken, ect ect
das sind mal die echten keller kinder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hohewarte (2. August 2008)

Verrückt?

Nuja, das verrückteste im Zusammenhang mit WoW ist der Umstand, dass ich mal 14 Stunden am Stück gespielt habe. War aber zu Anfangszeiten. Aber sonst....   fällt mir nix ein.


----------



## Nekramcruun (2. August 2008)

über mich selbst könnte ich nichts erzählen im zusammenhang mit wow was besonders aussergewöhnlich ist aber ich kenne eine die hat sich folien drucken lassen die man auf sein auto kleben kann.
die folien zeigen ein grosses WoW logo und darunter ein bild von ihrem char.

die folien befinden sich auf der motorhaube sowie auf beiden türen.


----------



## Emptybook (2. August 2008)

Hirnlos, wer sich nen WoW Tattoo machen läßt hat keinen Plan vom Leben.
Das ist aj so wie das Sextape von Paris, peinlich peinlich.

In spätestens 3 Jahren werdet ihr es bereuen.

Viel Spaß das böse Erwachen kommt schneller als ihr glaubt.


----------



## Godo (2. August 2008)

Emptybook schrieb:


> Hirnlos, wer sich nen WoW Tattoo machen läßt hat keinen Plan vom Leben.
> Das ist aj so wie das Sextape von Paris, peinlich peinlich.
> 
> In spätestens 3 Jahren werdet ihr es bereuen.
> ...




Das kennen wir doch irgendwo her  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Hab selber keine derartigen "Verrücktheiten" vorzuweisen, nur der desktop hat ein wotlk bild als hintergrund ^^

P.S.: Es wundert mich das niemand blankojr mit !!!11einseinself geflamet hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the Huntress (2. August 2008)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> lol
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Den habe ich aus einen Merchandise Shop in Midlothian, Texas.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gibt auch eine Allianz Version davon, ich habe keine Ahnung ob diese Aufnäher auch in Deutschland erhältlich sind.


----------



## EliteOrk (2. August 2008)

Ich spiel auch schon ne Zeit lang mit dem Gedanken, mir so nen großen Palahammer auf den Oberarm machen zu lassen^^

Weiss einer wieviel sowas überhaupt kostet?


----------



## Ti_Zero (2. August 2008)

Kommt ganz auf den Tattoovierer an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wobei man bei soetwas wohl nicht geizen sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe für mein Tattoo (würde sagen 15x5cm) 160€ bezahlt. (keine farbe, nur s/w)


----------

